# packaging



## simplymcghie (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm hoping that this is the right place to post this.

I have been using cellophane to package my soap since March.  I like how it looks but I just noticed that my lavender soap with lavender buds on the top has faded and the buds aren't purple anymore.  Is this caused from the cellophane,  or something else.  I keep my soaps out of sunlight as much as possible.


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 26, 2011)

Lavender buds will fade and turn brown over time in any packaging.


----------



## simplymcghie (Jul 26, 2011)

ok, so I don't need to worry that it's my packaging causing it.


----------



## BBrandDesign (Sep 27, 2011)

It is very much essential to have a packing of all this skin used items as much good packing it will have it will be good for its perseverance and safety. So it’s very much essential to have a good packaging system.


----------



## Lindy (Sep 28, 2011)

Just make sure that it isn't going moldy, I've seen that happen once on a soap that was packaged cellophane bags.  Looked rather weird actually, when I pointed it out she removed it quite quickly.


----------

